# i386-wine-staging pre-built package is not in a working state



## Adrien2002 (Jun 24, 2017)

Here is an example but it happens on absolutely everything

```
err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"iphlpapi.dll": /usr/local/bin/../lib32/wine/iphlpapi.dll.so: Undefined symbol "procstat_get_socket_info"
err:module:import_dll Loading library iphlpapi.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\wsock32.dll") failed (error c000007a).
err:module:import_dll Library WSOCK32.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\GOG Games\\Ghost Recon\\GhostRecon.exe") not found
err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\GOG Games\\Ghost Recon\\GhostRecon.exe" failed, status c0000135
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2017)

On what version of FreeBSD?


----------



## Adrien2002 (Jun 27, 2017)

FreeBSD-CURRENT
I opened a bug report that is linked to this problem in winehq
https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43235


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2017)

Note regarding -CURRENT: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Adrien2002 (Jun 28, 2017)

So where should I go to discuss about this problem with the good person if not on the official FreeBSD forum ?
Or where should I report this problem so the correct people will read ? I just want to help FreeBSD man !


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 29, 2017)

Discuss at the ports@ mailing list, report to the Bugzilla


----------

